# Stumps Classic



## Mychops (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all,
Seeking advice regarding cabinet smokers like the Stumps Classic. I have an opportunity to purchase this unit for a fairly reduced price, though the unit looks like it needs minor maintenance. 
What would you identify as a good price for a used unit? This retails at 4,800 new. 
How has the smoker held up for those who have had it? I love the idea of an insulated cabinet smoker as a “set it and forget it” option.
Also, the capacity is likely more than I need but I have gathered that the smoker is efficient when barely loaded.
Any advice on this rig helps.
Thanks!


----------



## WillRunForQue (Feb 20, 2019)

I have a cabinet from another manufacturer, I love it now that I have figured out how I like to cook in it (I prefer small hot fires after lots of attempts with mazes).

The main thing I would look for is rust and degradation on the floor of the firebox.  That is the most likely place to cause you a problem if it wasn't well maintained.  I would also make sure the doors aren't damaged, though you can easily replace the gasket if they don't seal perfectly tight.

Anything else can be easily touched up in all likelihood.

I can't say what a good price would be on it, sorry.  My medium Spicewine is plenty big and it was more in the $2k range.

Good luck, hope it works out for you!


----------



## Mychops (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for the response.  This is a gravity fed smoker and loaded with charcoal at the top. I'll make sure to get a good shot of the firebox grate.  I'm having photos sent to me today.
Is there any concern if the latches look out of shape?  or if there is rust in the smoke box itself?

Thanks again!


----------



## Mychops (Feb 20, 2019)

Here are some photos of the unit.  Paint surely chipped near the bottom of the fire box.


----------

